# Stepping down - Charles (gadgetboy38) Bristol Rep



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

It's with much regret that I have to announce that Charles (aka - gadgetboy38) has decided to step down from his Regional Rep position in Bristol due to the recent loss of his beloved TT.

Charles has done a brilliant job in his time as the Bristol Rep with organising regular meets within his area and attending many other events.

I wish Charles the all the best with the Seat Leon Cupra and hope to see him back in a TT very soon.

Robb


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to see you go mate. All the best for the future.


----------

